# How do I find out if Accepted to USC?



## TMarie71 (Apr 16, 2020)

Being accepted to other colleges they need to know by May 1st if will be attending.
But... I need to know if someone was accepted into USC first. Does anyone know whom to call or what I should do to find out? I appreciate any help I can get.
Application is for School of Cinematic Arts Film and Television Production
Thank you so much and everyone take care. Tina


----------

